# 12 inch Fire eel and a 25 gallon fish tank



## Jay Ack (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a 12 inch fire eel in a 25 gallon tank with 3 2 inch discuses. ive had this tank for a while now and ive had the eel for 2 months. today i saw the eel laying down almost side ways i dont know if its about to die or not. the water is very clean because i change it once every 5 days, everythings else is fine otherwise my discus would have died. WOULD MY EEL DIE SINCE MY TANK IS NOT BIG ENOUGH?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Jay Ack said:


> WOULD MY EEL DIE SINCE MY TANK IS NOT BIG ENOUGH?


Your tank is too small, so it's no surprise your fish is dying. Upgrade your tank if you want him to survive, even though I imagine its to late now.

What exactly is wrong with him? Any fungus? Clouded eyes? Anything besides laying sideways?


----------

